# Natural Out



## Kevin Cramer (Jan 26, 2008)

In Gottfried Dildei's video "Schutzhund Agitation, Mood and Bite Problems" he mentions the "natural out." He doesn't get into the natural out in this video but references another one of his protection videos. I haven't seen this other protection video and I was curious if anyone may be able to explain the natural out to me.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kevin Cramer said:


> In Gottfried Dildei's video "Schutzhund Agitation, Mood and Bite Problems" he mentions the "natural out." He doesn't get into the natural out in this video but references another one of his protection videos. I haven't seen this other protection video and I was curious if anyone may be able to explain the natural out to me.


Hey Kevin,

Gottfried's vids are way out of date. I think a "natural out"
refers to Schutzhund where a dog will auto out when the decoy locks up. It can save you an out command but you can run into problems with an overly sensitive dog and a decoy with a staccato style. If the decoy stops momentarily before he starts his drive or to reposition the dog so he is facing the judge. The auto outing dog could come off the grip prematurely.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I also agree and find them a waste. A natural out isn't anything new and just another canned product for the new viewer!


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I have that old movie. If I remeber corectly he cals its a naturl out when he walks the dog around untill he himself lets the sleew go. And then the decoy gets it again and the dance contnues, so that way teh dog gets a new reward directly.
I think his plan with thsi is that it does not creat strugel betwen you and your dog trying to out him, him fighting YOU for the sleew.


----------



## Rick Mattox (Dec 8, 2008)

"I think his plan with thsi is that it does not creat strugel betwen you and your dog trying to out him, him fighting YOU for the sleew.(sleeve)"

But it teaches the dog to out when it wants to not when you want it to. This can be a problem.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

na this is done when the dog already have wone the sleeve and are walking arund with it. the fight is already over. the dog shuldent just be sleeve crasy anyway


----------

